# Lucky bamboo filter for nitrates



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone

I inserted 6 rooted lucky bamboo plants in my filter setup for each of my three 200L fw tank to help deal with the nitrates a bit. this was a few days ago. perhaps too soon to see any significant effect on the nitrates, but what i have noticed is that my ph went from 7.7 to 8.0. Would anyone know if this is from the plants? i have also started feeding my fish cucumber during this period. would it be that? must be one of the two, just hoping someone could ched some light for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I feed my Bristlenose Plecos cuc's from time to time and it never raised my PH. I wouldn't think it was the bamboo, but I have never used them.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Plants will raise pH by consuming the carbon dioxide.

but bamboo is more an "air" plant then water.

I would be sure I was checking the pH at the same time of day. PH will rise with lights on and lower during lights off.

my .02


----------

